# Correct thickness for brick privacy wall



## doingygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Can anyone recommend the standard thickness ( # of rows of bricks ) for a six foot brick privacy wall. Originally our landscaper was just going to have a single row of standard extruded bricks placed. Someone else suggested to me that the wall should be two rows of bricks in thickness for added strength. Is this worth the added expense?

TIA,
DG


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Check your local codes, but 1 row should be plenty.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you talking about block or brick?

Where are you located. In many areas, a 6' high wall must be 8" thick reinforced concrete block. - It has been that way for many years for good historic reasons.

Winds and seismic can easily turn a wall into a fatal sidewalk if it and the footing is not designed for the conditions.

Dick


----------



## doingygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Dick,
I am located in Washington, D.C.. The wall will extend behind our 1890 rowhouse between our yard and our neighbor's yard. The entire backyard is land locked (there are houses directly behind our yard and connected along each side of our house). Therefore, the space where the privacy wall will be located located is quite sheltered.

The landscaper has dug a trench and placed large cinder blocks with poured cement directly beneath where the wall will stand. A single row of wood moulded brick (with each brick measuring 3 5/8 x 2 3/4 x 7 5/8) have been placed over the cemented cinder blocks.

I appreciate any additional advice and insight you might be able to contribute.

-thanks,
DG


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A 4" thick brick wall that is 6' high is no good!!!! - period!!!!

It is hard to imagine that you could even get a permit to build it. - What happens if it falls over on your neighbor?

A sure sign of an incompetent (and probably umlicensed) landscaper. Dom't make the mistake of paying in advance.


----------



## doingygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks again for your advice Dick! It's been decided hands down to do an 8" thick wall with about every eigth row alternating the direction of the bricks for added strength.


----------

